# Major (Ret'd) Ron Furlotte, The RCR



## vonGarvin (27 Feb 2012)

22 Feb 2012:
Ron Furlotte suffered a stroke this morning at approximately 0620hrs. Ron is a retired RCR Major from Gagetown and currently employed as a contractor within the LFAA Sim Centre attached to the Tactics School. He was brought to the Chalmer's Hospital in Fredericton where he is currently undergoing treatment. The severity of the stroke and long term prognosis is not available at this time. He is currently in room 61A at Chalmer's. It is requested that only family and immediate personal friends of Ron visit at this time. To avoid being overwhelmed with visitors, his wife Juanita will give us the indication when Regimental friends can visit."

23 Feb 2012:
There has been little change to Ron's condition and the family still wishes to restrict visitation for the time being to family and immediate close friends. We are all hoping that the medication helps and that he makes a full recovery

26 Feb 2012:
Ron passed away at approximately 1:00 PM on Saturday 25 Feb 12. His wife, Juanita and sons, Chris and Mat, were by his side.  Rob Amos met recently with the family and assisted them in making the following funeral arrangements:
Visitation:
Monday 27 February 2012 from 2-4 PM and 7-9 PM at Bishop's Funeral Home, 540 Woodstock Road, Fredericton, NB E3B 2J3 Telephone: 506-458-1885
 (http://www.bishopsfuneralhome.com)
Funeral Service:
Tuesday 28 February 2012 at 2:00 PM at St.John The Evangelist Anglican Church, 75 Main St, Fredericton, NB  (Fredericton North) Tel 506-458-9411 
Reception to follow at the church.  The family has requested that serving military personnel be dressed in DEU/Medals. Retired members are invited to wear medals with civilian dress.  
The family has requested donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation.  Donation cards will be available at the funeral home and at the Church.  


RIP.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Feb 2012)

Condolences to Ron's family.  I have known him off and on over the lat 20 odd years and he was a good man.


----------



## a78jumper (28 Feb 2012)

Ronald Furlotte passed away surrounded by family on Saturday, February 25th, at the age of 60 at Doctor Everett Chalmers Hospital. He showed tremendous strength and spirit in his battle to recover from his stroke.

Born on April 3rd, 1951 in Campbellton, New Brunswick, he was the son of Helen (Craik) and the late Lawrence A. Furlotte. Ron came to the Fredericton area where he met his loving wife of 25 years Juanita McAllister. In addition to his wife, Ronald is survived by two sons, Chris and Matt Furlotte as well as daughter Stephanie (Garland) Furlotte-Smith and three grandchildren. He is also survived by two sisters Cynthia (Gordan) Harris and Karen Furlotte along with numerous nieces and nephews.


Ron enrolled in the Canadian Forces in 1968 serving for more than 33 years as a member of the Royal Canadian Regiment. He joined as a private soldier, was commissioned and retired as a major. In addition to postings in Canada, he served in Germany, Cyprus and the Former Yugoslavia on Regimental duties, and in Syria and Israel with the United Nations. Upon retirement in 2001, Ron joined the staff of Calian Ltd as an exercise controller at the Combat Training Centre Simulation Centre at CFB Gagetown. Throughout his career and during his employment with Calian Ltd, Ron was known for his professional knowledge and ability to bring out the best in his subordinates and students. He will be truly missed by the many people whose life he touched throughout his career


A funeral Service in memory of Ron will be held on Tuesday, February 28th, 2012 at 2pm at the St. John's Anglican Church, 75 Main Street, Fredericton, N.B., with Rev. Bill MacMullin officiating. A wake service will also be held on Monday, February 27th, 2012 at Bishop's Funeral Home, 540 Woodstock Road, Fredericton, N.B. between 2pm-4pm and 7pm-9pm. In lieu of flowers, donations will be appreciated on behalf of the Military Families Fund or the charity of your choice.

Godspeed Sir.


----------

